# Whats All The Hub Bub, About Bub !



## Woodsman1 (Nov 7, 2009)

This is just for curiosity all, But, Ive noticed on many of the gun forums I belond too, that alot of peaple are worried about bullet weight and penatration, of a 357 magnum as a defence gun, along with numerous other calibers too ! So, my question is, are humans and animals stronger and harder today, than yester year to take down ? Or is it all a bunch of hog wash ?


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

I have never heard that about a 357. My guess is that whoever is spewing that BS is trying to sell you something.


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

Police used to shoot 158 grain SWC lead bullets out of the .357 and take down criminals , today there are lots of premium bullets to choose from I would think shot placement is key to what ever you are shooting at. I have heard tales of some American Indian that shot a Grizzly Bear with a .22 and killed it - if I wanted to go deer hunting with a .357 revolver and shot the deer in the knee cap it would not be very effective but if I shot him in the head he is not going anywhere. Penetration ? you cant shoot through a bullet proof vest with a .357 but you can penetrate a bullet proof vest with a cross bow bolt, the faster something is moving the harder wind works against it to slow it down, if your reloading you use more powder for a lighter bullet so the velocity is higher -goes faster and wind works against it harder. use a heaver bullet and you use less powder- doesnt go as fast -wind doesnt work as hard against it goes about as far but has better stopping power because the bullet is heaver. bullet design is what is going to give you penetration - as far as defense gun goes- personally I dont think we live in Hollywood , if I broke into your house and you shot me I think I would just fall down and scream like a little girl until the ambulance got there with the police or if you shot at me and missed I would be running out of the house as fast as I could because chances are you are still shooting at me. I dont know too many people that if you shot them they would stand there and say "Oh yeah- take some of this ! bang bang bang " while you are still shooting them. bullet weight and penetration out of a .357 ? hog wash- just shoot them in the head. or get a shotgun with 00 Buck shot.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Just typical web chat BS by all the keyboard experts. Same as all the chat about the .327 Federal Magnum being too weak for defense.

I shot a 115gr Speer hollow point from a Taurus 2" at a distance of 10 feet into a pork shoulder lengthwise. The .327 is such a fast bullet that 1.79 inches into the wound, the cavity opened up to 2.35 inches for a distance of 7.64 inches from the hydraulic stress on the tissue. If loaded with a 100 gr bullet, the max pressure can hit, 41,980 psi. compared to 33,160psi for the same bullet weight in a 357. 

Here is another test.

http://www.gunblast.com/Ruger-SP101-327.htm


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

the worry is that the 357 will go thru objects such as humans and walls and kill others not intended to be shot. other loads may not as readily perform that trick. i may be wrong ,but that is the premise i have heard many times.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Shot a deer while takin a dump on a fallin tree. Used a .357 158gr. Hornady Hollow point at 40 yards. Bullet passed through both lungs and blew rib bone fragments out the other side. Pulled up my draws and tracked a massive blood trail about 50 yards. Bullet bruised and area about a foot around on the left rib cage. Exit wound was the size of a quarter. The butcher ask if I shot him with a punkin ball. I said, no it was a .357 revolver. He acted like I was lyin. That was about 25 years ago and I still pack a .357 while deer huntin. Still use one for home defence. That thang is scary man!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Woodsman1 said:


> So, my question is, are humans and animals stronger and harder today, than yester year to take down ? Or is it all a bunch of hog wash ?


no, its a bunch of hogwash.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

There will always be a handful of people out there that will hate just about everything. Every caliber out there both handgun and rifle has its detractors. I remember years back almost every gun mag you seen out there had that infamous article 9MM VS 38 Special for Self defence. The late great Bob Milek said his favorite handgun for Self Defence was a 4" 357.


----------

